# Annotated seating plan map for Greenwich



## teapot (9 July 2012)

So we can all get a better idea of things:

SB - scoreboard
BS - big screen


----------



## imaginegenerous (9 July 2012)

Nice work teapot, thank you  looks like I'll be opposite the big screen and scoreboard so that'll be good.


----------



## Woodykat (9 July 2012)

Is this the same for the para's too? I've looked my seats up on my ticket allocation, and it says GA91511 - any ideas what the hell this means???


----------



## teapot (9 July 2012)

Think paras is entirely separate as friend asked me the same earlier, sorry


----------



## Woodykat (9 July 2012)

Ah thank you - thought I was going loopy! Kept trying to work out ways to make the stand numbers from the ones on the seating allocation. Hey ho, will have to wait!


----------



## CalllyH (9 July 2012)

Im 221 row 19 looks ok, they were top price dressage eventing so better be good


----------



## Jo_x (9 July 2012)

i think you may have east and west the wrong way round?


----------



## CalllyH (9 July 2012)

Jo_x said:



			i think you may have east and west the wrong way round? 

Click to expand...

I think the map is just the wrong way round judging from the small print writing


----------



## teapot (9 July 2012)

No I do - sorry blond moment  As the college buildings and city are to the north


----------



## Jo_x (10 July 2012)

Woodykat said:



			Is this the same for the para's too? I've looked my seats up on my ticket allocation, and it says GA91511 - any ideas what the hell this means??? 

Click to expand...

I dont think there is allocated seating for the paras


----------

